# Colvin's Property Services Equipment



## ColvinsPS (Oct 16, 2010)

Well i forsee this growing over time but for now i thought i would show off my main piece of equipment. I bought this truck this summer and have put a decent amount of money into it to make it work for me.

Last night was my first shake down run with this truck and it was doing pretty good until i pushed up to a curb and bumped it while angled and i blew my pass cylinder line up by the pump. It was taking me a while to get used to the truck and then to get used to doing the banks i was doing. I am used to open lots rather than tighter ones with shorter pushes and a lot of perimeter cleanup so i am working on getting the best pattern down to be efficient.

Truck is a 95 F350, 7.3 diesel, 4x4, dually, with a 8 foot dump body on it. The door sticker says its a canadian truck. 11k GVW. Plow is an 8ft Fisher Minute mount with a sno foil and insta act pump.

On to the pics!


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

looks good! good luck this season


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Nice looking plow.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice rig you have there, good luck this year


----------



## ColvinsPS (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks! I appreciate it! I will try to get some action pics too if it ever snows any more here.


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

great looking truck. I have a 93 f350 and 88 450(both 4x4s) and love how well they plow snow.


----------



## ColvinsPS (Oct 16, 2010)

yeah plows good... at least in the little snow we got the other day. Can't wait for more to try it in. 
Went outside today to find a flat driver side front tire. I think the valve stem is the culprit although the rim has some dents in it. It scared me enough to go to the junkyard and get a spare rim.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Truck needs a bigger plow!!! Its terrible that i think that body style Ford looks real B/A and is sweet with the 7.3 because i would be completely disowned if i ever had one LOL nice truck!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I love those year trucks, up to 97. Going to looking for the exact samething at the end of this plowing season...that is if it snows.


----------



## ColvinsPS (Oct 16, 2010)

if it doesn't snow i might be able to tell you where to look! haha Just kidding.... sort of!


----------



## ColvinsPS (Oct 16, 2010)

mcwlandscaping;1173338 said:


> Truck needs a bigger plow!!! Its terrible that i think that body style Ford looks real B/A and is sweet with the 7.3 because i would be completely disowned if i ever had one LOL nice truck!


I wanted to put a 9 footer on but went with an 8 so i can do some driveways too. If i was working for myself and doing per push i would get some wings and put on but since i'm subbing hourly i keep it at 8 for now.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

ColvinsPS;1174473 said:


> I wanted to put a 9 footer on but went with an 8 so i can do some driveways too. If i was working for myself and doing per push i would get some wings and put on but since i'm subbing hourly i keep it at 8 for now.


I'd keep that statement away from the boss. He'll think your milking him.

Also, I would think about talking to the boss and see what they think about you getting wings/bigger plow. Maybe you can get an increased hourly rate, and everbody is happy.


----------



## ColvinsPS (Oct 16, 2010)

thats true... good point. 

Actually he has the same plow but has wings setup. For the banks that i am doing for him they pull the wings off since it is tighter. I think the wings come more into play in the larger lots.

All joking aside.. i would like to get wings eventually because my understanding i they help immensely with trail off and that is a problem with this plow and my truck. Really this weekend was the maiden voyage for this thing and i wanted to see how it did.


----------



## ColvinsPS (Oct 16, 2010)

So after the snow yesterday i am really wishing i had some wings. I hate the trail my plow leave when it gets a pile in front of it on long stretches. Also it is a dually and it doesn't clear well when turning. 
Truck did great though. I just need to wire up my reverse lights better so they don't keep blowing the fuse after 5 minutes.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice truck! You could trade for a 9' plow. That may work. Sometimes homeowners buy to big of plows and will trade for an 8'. Do a little research and see what you can come up with. Good luck this winter!


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

That's really nice truck, I love the 1990-to 1997 f350 and I am a flatbed fan.


----------



## ColvinsPS (Oct 16, 2010)

I'd love to go to a 9footer but for some of the driveways i do i can't go that big comfortably. That is why i would consider wings for now. Ideally someday I'd like to have a boss 9'2 vxt but it'l take a lot more snows for that to happen.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

truck looks really nice! best of luck with it!


----------



## ColvinsPS (Oct 16, 2010)

KMBertog;1195806 said:


> truck looks really nice! best of luck with it!


Thanks and Nice jeep! Good luck to you as well!


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

nice...goodluck this year


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

If i where you id think about undercoating that truck. my buddy just sold his 96 which was a salt and plow truck before he got it and the whole thing was flaking from rust. the body was rotted through and the frame was real bad. its money well spent up front to protect you in the long run.


----------



## ColvinsPS (Oct 16, 2010)

I do think that undercoating is a good thing to do and i may try and have it done this summer. Right after we picked it up this past summer i went over the bed and frame with a wire wheel and then we primed and painted everything we could get to without doing a cab off job. It is already popping back through on a couple spots on the bed though so i know it is only a temp fix. 

We fixed the driverside cab floor sill at the door as it was rotted from the dash to almost the back of the cab right along the door sill. Looks like a bad seal or something was dumping water right into the floor and letting it sit. I would like to fix a couple more body spots and have it shot with a maaco job to clean the cab up some. 

Right now i have to get a new cutting edge for the plow as i didn't like how it was clearing on the last storm.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice rig! I want to add almost the exact rig to my fleet next year. Just want mine to be single rear wheel. best of luck!


----------



## ColvinsPS (Oct 16, 2010)

Here is a couple quick pics from today and last weeks storm. Nothing real deep but i got about 10-12 hours of plowing each storm. Thank God we have been safe and minimal breakage.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Truck looks great!


----------



## ColvinsPS (Oct 16, 2010)

J&R Landscaping;1202783 said:


> Truck looks great!


Thank you! It needs some stuff but i am pleased with it.


----------



## ColvinsPS (Oct 16, 2010)

Here is a pic i took last night. We only got about 2 inches but thankfully it was plowable. I love plowing. Thank God everything is holding up right now for me. 
I just fixed a front drive shaft ujoint and topped off all the fluids so i am trying to treat it right.


----------



## ColvinsPS (Oct 16, 2010)

Well i forgot pictures but we got about 12" of snow here in the past 2 days and i got in about 18 hours of plowing so it was a good event! Now i am just sore from being in the truck all night and the better part of the day.


----------



## ColvinsPS (Oct 16, 2010)

Ahh no snow lately and none in the forecast... sad to say i may be taking the plow and spreader off! So what does everyone do with their leftover bulk salt? i have thought about trying to store it but i think it will just be a huge block next year.


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

I've got the same 97 Ford with the 7.3 turbo. Its got a 9' fisher - there's no way I'd go smaller.


----------



## ColvinsPS (Oct 16, 2010)

Well its been a long time since the last update and hopefully the pictures load but i wouldnt count on it. 
We picked up some bigger contracts for the 2012-2013 season and we added some equipment. I think at this point in the year we are pretty much over with the main events though. 
Now let's try for a pic update....


----------



## ColvinsPS (Oct 16, 2010)

A couple more...


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Nice so you added a skid and 2 trucks.


----------



## ColvinsPS (Oct 16, 2010)

yeah im sorry the pictures are horrible. My other pictures wouldnt load. 
We added the GMC dually flatbed for a plow/salt truck and the 01 powerstroke is one of our main work trucks that actually is my dad's. 
We added a bobcat 743b which has made some things way easier. The plexi cab and ducted heat from the radiator make it really nice in the winter. 
Ill try for some better pictures here soon.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice fleet of trucks and equipment! How do you like the skid?


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I drove that same model truck except it had the 460 in it. there was no snow that would stop me especially with a load of sand in the dump. I could stack snow as high as the dump on the truck . but we ran a contilnetal plow on it. made by a local truck body installer up this way. was a full trip blade.


----------



## ColvinsPS (Oct 16, 2010)

The skid is great! I wish we had more snow so it could pay for itself faster but it was helpful to load salt for sure! We had to shovel and bucket salt for the 1st 2 times we salted this year before we purchased the loader and it was killer to load the v-box with 2 tons! 

I love our dump but it is starting to show its work/wear. This spring i will be rebuilding it almost completely. I am gonna do a cab swap/dump repair or replace/ and i have to fix the manifolds on the truck as well. Salt kills!

Thanks guys. It nothing new but thenk God its all paid for and has held up relatively well. 
It's funny this winter i have been home a good bit since it was mild and we didn't have a whole lot of other work and i just got to realize even more how lucky i am to spend extra time with my family. 

Hope ya'll are as blessed as me!


----------

